# KeepPower 18650 3200mah (new Panasonic NCR18650BE cell) quick review



## Overclocker (May 22, 2014)

*KeepPower 18650 3200mah (NCR18650BE cell) Quick Review, Unwrapping Video*

I couldn't find any solid info on this somewhat new 3200mah Panasonic cell the NCR18650BE (take note of the "E"!) so I decided to do some quick-and-dirty testing pitting it against the venerable NCR18650B 3400mah. The "BE" is in protected form manufactured by KeepPower, while the "B" is protected as well and was made by Efest.







Let's start w/ some dimensions:





















Then I did 1.0A discharge tests using the Imax B6 (sorry 1.0A is as high as it would go) down to 3.0V. Remember that these cells are rated down to 2.5V therefore these tests won't reveal their full capacities...











Results:

The 3200mah "BE" got 2845mah.

The 3400mah "B" got 2968mah.

Conclusion:

About 4% less capacity than the "B". Pretty good value considering that it costs about 20% LESS than the "B".



UNWRAPPING VIDEO:


























Additional info. NCR18650B vs NCR18650BE vs LG MH1:


























At higher currents the "BE" performs much better than the "B".


----------



## dazed1 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the test. Unfortunately, until pcb trip protection is tested, we can't know how good they are (or voltage sag)


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 22, 2014)

The E-cig guys over on the FastTech forums were talking about this new cell last week. It's the NCR18650BD, which is a hybrid and an extension of Panasonic's NCR18650PD and NCR18650PF cells. I couldn't find any mention on Panasonic's data sheet PDF and it looks like these are sourced from China, so who know's what's inside the grey wrapped 'BD.'

The first mention of them seems to be in January 2014 and then some samples were used by the vapers in early April, so just a month, or two, back. There's a photo of one hot rodder who torched a couple in his ultra sub-ohm E-cigs, which was interesting to see.

I think that they actually do well, but the VTC-5 seems to be the current (pun intended) 'king' for those guys.

Google Panasonic NCR18650BD. They're billing it as a 3200mAh cell, so I bet this is what we're talking about.

Ehhh...here you go:

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...48-panasonic-ncr18650bd-3-7v-3200mah-10a.html

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1674900

You can read about the vapers in 'Discussion Section' in that last link.

I have my doubts about fake batteries and cells, but there you go!

Chris


----------



## Overclocker (May 22, 2014)

Its BE. Not BD


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, interesting.

No mention of either over on Panasonic's Industrial Li-Ion site here:

http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/batteries-oem/oem/lithium-ion.aspx

Chris


----------



## vicv (May 22, 2014)

The pcb Trip protection has nothing to do with whether it'sa good cell or not besides to tell you if the protection is good or not. Discharging to the 2.5v cutoff at .2C would tell us the true capacity better but his tests do give us a good idea. Doesn't tell voltage under load but he's just testing capacity and did a good job with the equipment he has. Nice hobby charger by the way. I like mine



dazed1 said:


> Thanks for the test. Unfortunately, until pcb trip protection is tested, we can't know how good they are (or voltage sag)


----------



## Microa (May 22, 2014)

The specifications of the NCR18650BE which I copied on seller's web page.


----------



## leaftye (Jul 14, 2014)

My worst result was very slightly higher, but one test produced over 3000 mAh. One 0.2A discharge to 2.8V was near the typical capacity volume listed on the datasheet.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 15, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> The E-cig guys over on the FastTech forums were talking about this new cell last week. It's the NCR18650BD, which is a hybrid and an extension of Panasonic's NCR18650PD and NCR18650PF cells. I couldn't find any mention on Panasonic's data sheet PDF and it looks like these are sourced from China, so who know's what's inside the grey wrapped 'BD.':candle:



These cells (NCR18650BD) are actually labelled as 'Made in Japan'. So unless Panasonic is doing something shady here, I don't think they are sourced from China.


----------



## dazed1 (Jul 16, 2014)

So anyone has some graphs BD vs PF vs VTC5 etc?


----------



## leaftye (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm in the early stages of creating a database of all my batteries, but I'm pretty sure I don't have any of those cells at this time, sorry. It doesn't look like HKJ has graphs of those either, and his battery testing queue is months long, so hopefully it's already lined up if we're waiting on him.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 17, 2014)

leaftye said:


> I'm in the early stages of creating a database of all my batteries, but I'm pretty sure I don't have any of those cells at this time, sorry. It doesn't look like HKJ has graphs of those either, and his battery testing queue is months long, so hopefully it's already lined up if we're waiting on him.



I finished testing it yesterday, I do not know exactly when I am going to publish the result, there are a couple of other test I expect to publish first.


----------



## dazed1 (Jul 18, 2014)

HKJ said:


> I finished testing it yesterday, I do not know exactly when I am going to publish the result, there are a couple of other test I expect to publish first.



Great news, you talk about the BD right?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 18, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Great news, you talk about the BD right?


----------



## dazed1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Keeppower fake label? or its pulsing 20A current?


----------



## oKtosiTe (Jul 24, 2014)

HKJ said:


>


What? Did I sleep for three years? What happened here?



dazed1 said:


> Keeppower fake label? or its pulsing 20A current?


According to an eBay product page, it's 30A pulse, 20A continuous. Can this be real?


----------



## dazed1 (Jul 24, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> According to an eBay product page, it's 30A pulse, 20A continuous. Can this be real?



I guess, if the cell is not BD, BD is 10A max AFAIK?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 24, 2014)

It looks like Keeppower has been to optimistic with current capability: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ew-of-Keeppower-IMR18650-3200mAh-(Black)-2014


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 2, 2014)

UNWRAPPING VIDEO:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks OC, for the sacrifice.

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 2, 2014)

Interesting. Thank you for doing this for all of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Overclocker (Apr 3, 2015)

Additional info. NCR18650B vs NCR18650BE vs LG MH1:



























At higher currents the "BE" performs much better than the "B".


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 3, 2015)

Interesting results. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Tobias Bossert (Apr 3, 2015)

In the thread 'continuous vs. intermittent discharge' I tested Panasonic NCR18650 B, BD and BE under harsh conditions. Post #11 summaries the findings.
B has a little bit higher capacity at low discharge rates but shows a higher internal resistance. BD and BE hold voltage at 3A discharge current slightly better. The overall differences amongst all three models are not so big.
B and BE were ordered from Akkuteile in form of Keeppower with pcb, BD was ordered from Intl Outddor also containing a (different) pcb. I disassemled them.


----------



## Overclocker (Apr 5, 2015)

Tobias Bossert said:


> In the thread 'continuous vs. intermittent discharge' I tested Panasonic NCR18650 B, BD and BE under harsh conditions. Post #11 summaries the findings.
> B has a little bit higher capacity at low discharge rates but shows a higher internal resistance. BD and BE hold voltage at 3A discharge current slightly better. The overall differences amongst all three models are not so big.
> B and BE were ordered from Akkuteile in form of Keeppower with pcb, BD was ordered from Intl Outddor also containing a (different) pcb. I disassemled them.




yep. for flashlight application (up to 3.8A on a zebralight) i'd definitely take the negligible capacity hit and go with the lower internal resistance and higher voltage of the BE. the lower price of the BE helps too


----------



## markr6 (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm still using some UNprotected 3200mAh Keeppower cells. They have the circular groove in the bottom just like this BE. But many sellers call it the BD, and Keeppower label says 10A/20A pulse right on the battery. Hmmmm....???


----------

